# Quel est le meilleur PDA pour Mac ?



## billboc (29 Mai 2000)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais à quel forum m'adresser pour cette question (voir titre). Alors j'espere que je froisserai personne en le postant ici ...

Merci pour vos réponses et vos expériences !


----------



## ficelle (29 Mai 2000)

sans aucune hésitation, c'est le palm-pilot...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2000)

OU un Visor,... www.handspring.com 

++

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## billboc (29 Mai 2000)

Est-il possible de se connecter directement à Internet avec un PDA ?

D'apres ce que je lis, on ne peut que se connecter sur Internet pour aller telecharger le courrier d'un ordinateur distant. c'est pas très clair...

Quel est le Palm le moins cher qui permet de se connecter sur le Net et de relever sa boites aux lettres *directement*.
(je ne pense pas que l'on puisse aller sur le Web ?)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2000)

Ne prenez surtout pas de PSION !
J'ai actuellement un Psion Serie 5 avec 8 Mo. de RAM.

Il n'existe aucun moyen de synchroniser les données du Psion avec une quelconque appli sur Mac !!! Le kit de connection actuellement vendu dans le commerce permet simplement de sauvegarder ses données sur le disque dur du Mac... rien d'autre. Pas possible de le faire dialoguer avec une quelconque application, sauf en exportant au format "Texte Tabulé", ce qui est bien loin de la fonction HotSync" du Palm. 

Et dire que ce kit de connection est vendu 400 FF ! (sur 1 disquette !). Evidemment le kit n'était pas compatible avec Mac OS 9 ... il a fallu attendre le mois dernier pour qu'enfin ils se décident enfin à sortir une mise à jour (MacConnect v.1.1.4)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De plus, malgré un confort d'utilisation et un écran plus que confortable, le PSION serie 5 est plutot lourd à la longue (impossible de le garder dans une poche de veste). Ce qui l'empêche d'être toujours à portée de la main... Je sais que la nouvelle gamme Revo est plus légère et plus agréable à l'oeil, mais avec un écran + petit.

Pour ma part, je pense me procurer un modèle Handspring, compatible Palm OS (à 100% ?), avec des mises à jour plus régulières. En plus, il comporte une flopée de modules additionnels qui me plaisent beaucoup (lecteur MP3, appareil photo, etc...), et en plus il n'est pas trop cher !


----------



## Jo (31 Mai 2000)

Il y a plusieurs façons de se connecter sur le Web et denvoyer et recevoir des mails avec un Palm (IIIx, IIIe, V, Vx ou IIIc)
Tous dabord, il faut installer les applications Web et Mail dans le Palm. Personnellement jutilise ProxiWEB et ProxiMAIL (http ://www.proxinet.com/).
Ensuite il faut soit un modem externe (solution peut élégante, à mon avis) soit un téléphone portable avec interface infrarouge et modem intégré (genre Nokia 8210, 8510, 7110, etc).


----------



## ficelle (31 Mai 2000)

salut,
de mon coté j'utilise un palm III, et je me sert de handmail et de mon siemens S25 pour relever et emettre des courriers. mon fournisseur d'accés est bouygtel avec l'option transmition de données. un telemessage de bouygues d'hier m'a averti de la gratuité de ce service à partir du 2 juin.Par contre, je n'ai jammais utilisé de navigateur web...
a+


----------



## SirDeck (1 Juin 2000)

PalmOS me semble incontournable pour qui travaille sous MacOS. Les palm se distinguent également de la concurrence  par leur grande capacité à être mis à jour gratuitement. En est-il de même pour le Visor ?

Pour ce qui est de la connexion au WEB, la particularité et la force du Palm reste la synchronisation. Il est donc idéal pour récupérer les mails du mac ou des pages WEB via le mac pour une consultation off-line. Les débits via les GSM ne sont pas encore top. Le GPRS devrait prochainement changer la donne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2000)

Réponse pour FICELLE:

Comme je ne voudrais pas que les lecteurs comprennent que les communications DATA sont gratuites chez Bouygues Telecom, comme tu le laisses entendre dans ton message, je me permet ce rectificatif:

A partir du 2 juin, les appels DATA sont décomptés du forfait... Nuance 
Donc pour résumer:

Avant: 
Activation du service Data: 60F.
Coût de communication: 2 choix étaient possibles:
-&gt; soit décomptés du forfait, mais ça coûte 60F par mois.
-&gt; soit le prix d'une communication hors forfait dépendant du type de forfait chez BouyguesT.

Maintenant:
Activation du service Data 60F.
+ communications décomptés du forfait.

Beaucoup plus simple, et moins cher, mais pas gratuit quand même ;-)


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2000)

merci bien pour ccet eclaircissement monsieur pierrelyon, car le service concerné chez bouygues n'etait meme pas au courant. De toute façon, pour une utilisation occasionelle, ce n'est pas tres cher.
a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2000)

Et pourquoi pas un newton ?


----------



## ficelle (19 Juin 2000)

un peu trop grand pour mes poches...


----------



## takamaka (27 Mars 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> un peu trop grand pour mes poches...


Bon je déterre ce sujet mais ca fait partie de mon actualité 
Alors quel est le meilleur PDA aujourd'hui en 2007? 

Et ne me parlez pas de l'iPhone!


----------



## solboki (27 Mars 2007)

Si l'objectif est juste de gérer son agenda et ses contacts, le mieux reste un palm. C'est beaucoup plus réactif et intuitif qu'un Pocket PC et cela se synchronise naturellement. Quel modèle ? Si c'est ton premier PDA, le moins cher fera l'affaire. Pour une utilisation en agenda, la résolution ou la couleur est plutôt secondaire.

J'utilise actuellement un smartphone Pocket PC parce que j'avais besoin d'un smartphone et mon père avait un ipaq qui trainait. C'est lent. C'est mal pratique. Et ça buggue ! En revanche, missing sync fonctionne bien.


----------



## poissonfree (27 Mars 2007)

Perso j'ai un Palm T3 qui fonctionne trés bien avec mon MacBook Pro (Mac et Windows avec Parallels Desktop)

Il est pas mal, passe partout, possibilité d'avoir du wifi avec la carte PalmOne, écran 320*320 ou 320*480 (au choix), microphone intégré, vibreur intégré, c'est le plus rapide au niveau processeur (l'autonomie en prend un coup ce qui est normal  )
Par contre perd toutes ses données s'il n'y a plus de batteries et l'autonomie pas des plus robuste  

Tu le trouveras d'occasion pour moins de 150 (à voir en fonction de l'état et des accessoires)

Sinon, dans les p'tits derniers : TX (grand écran) ou TE2 (pas de grand écran et de wifi)


----------



## takamaka (28 Mars 2007)

Merci pour vos premi&#232;res r&#233;ponses, je vais fouiller un peu&#8230;


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je vais profiter de ce sujet pour poser une question... (surement déjà posée...  )

Est ce que les PDA proposés ci dessus ce synchronisent-ils avec iCal et le carnet d'adresse?... Merci pour vos réponces...


----------



## solboki (28 Mars 2007)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je vais profiter de ce sujet pour poser une question... (surement déjà posée...  )
> 
> Est ce que les PDA proposés ci dessus ce synchronisent-ils avec iCal et le carnet d'adresse?... Merci pour vos réponces...



Les Palm, oui, dès l'achat. Pour les Pocket PC, il faut acquérir un logiciel tiers (style "missing sync")


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Mars 2007)

solboki a dit:


> Les Palm, oui, dès l'achat. Pour les Pocket PC, il faut acquérir un logiciel tiers (style "missing sync")



Merci pour ton info Solboki...


----------



## silos (28 Mars 2007)

Pourquoi cumuler T&#233;l&#233;phone + PDA et ne pas s'orienter vers un Smart Phone ?

2 appareils en 1......


----------



## solboki (28 Mars 2007)

silos a dit:


> Pourquoi cumuler Téléphone + PDA et ne pas s'orienter vers un Smart Phone ?
> 
> 2 appareils en 1......




Parce qu'il faudrait être fou pour acheter un smartphone, six mois avant la sortie de l'iphone  ! Alors qu'un petit palm, ça coûte moi cher, et donc cela se rentabilise plus rapidement.


----------



## Calimero 44 (1 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous, voilà mon problème. J'étais fixé sur un palm tx ou le tungsten 5, mais en allant le prendre un vendeur me disait qu'avec mac certaines choses ne sont pas compatibles.

Voilà ce que j'aimerais avoir sur le palm : mes fichiers excel que je puisse modifier sur le palm et après pouvoir les remettre sur mon mac. j'ai fait un tableau dont j'ai besoin au boulot pour plus de visibiliter et j'ai besoin de le modifier souvent la bas.

Faut t'il télécharger des logiciels pour ca ? ou le logiciel fournit avec (document to go) peut t'il fonctionner avec mes docs mac ? Le déscriptif sur leur site n'est pas très clair. 
Un peu compliqué ce que je veux, mais j'aimerais pas mettre 300 euros dans un palm qui ne me conviendrait pas.

Merci par avance de toute vos réponses


----------



## greg2 (1 Avril 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Bon je déterre ce sujet mais ca fait partie de mon actualité
> Alors quel est le meilleur PDA aujourd'hui en 2007?
> 
> Et ne me parlez pas de l'iPhone!


Le Z22 est très bien, pas cher...

http://www5.palmone.com/fr/fr/products/z22/index.html


----------



## silos (1 Avril 2007)

solboki a dit:


> Parce qu'il faudrait être fou pour acheter un smartphone, six mois avant la sortie de l'iphone  ! Alors qu'un petit palm, ça coûte moi cher, et donc cela se rentabilise plus rapidement.



Fou ou raisonnable ?

Le prix d'un iPhone sera très loin du prix d'un Smartphone actuel.:rose:

Mais je te l'accorde, un petit Palm (ex : Z22) peut largement suffire, à condition d'accepter d'avoir 2 appareils dans la poche.

Il faut bien définir ses besoins : synchro avec son agenda, carnet d'adresse......ou applications particulières : MP3, vidéo, photos, Word, Excel...


----------



## sylpil (13 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

Bon c'est vrai le Newton est vieux, mais reste néanmoins le seul qui sache lire l'écriture naturel de l'homme !

Allez juste pour vous raffraichir la mémoire...

Visitez mon site entièrement dédié aux Newton :

http://www.message-pad.net

Salutation à tous.

Sylvain


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2007)

Calimero 44 a dit:


> ...Voilà ce que j'aimerais avoir sur le palm : mes fichiers excel que je puisse modifier sur le palm et après pouvoir les remettre sur mon mac. j'ai fait un tableau dont j'ai besoin au boulot pour plus de visibiliter et j'ai besoin de le modifier souvent la bas...


document to go est effectivement l'application qu'il te faut, je sais je l'utilise sur le pc et le mac 
par contre j'ai la version 8 en anglais via rosetta.


----------



## dedounet (21 Avril 2007)

Si tes moyens le permettent, choisis le TIX qui peut basculer en mode horizontal (pratique pour les tableaux).
Si cela réponds à ta question, Document to Go est bien livré avec l'ordinateur de poche.


----------



## ptirom19 (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et même pas encore utilisateur de mac. Mais en phase de le devenir donc je me pose plein de questions auxquelles mon petit neurone a du mal a répondre, donc je viens vous demander un peu d'aide
Mais je me pose une petite question et je voudrais savoir si j'ai tout compris.
Pour synchroniser mon pocket pc avec un mac il suffit d'acquérir un logiciel tierce type missing sync afin de pouvoir synchroniser toutes les fonctions de mon PDA je parle ici des fonction type transfert de donné pour mon logiciel de navigation.
Merci de votre aide. 
Et a bientôt
J'espère avec un macbook...


----------



## Calimero 44 (14 Juillet 2007)

ok merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## charliegironde (19 Septembre 2007)

bonjour

je suis sur le point d'acheter le PALM Z22 , mais es ce que je peux recuperer mes plannning fais sur excel et les transferer sur le PALM ?????? 

si quelqu'un a la reponse , merci d'avance.


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2007)

Oui (mais cela va pas &#234;tre tr&#232;s lisible), il te faut acheter la suite document to go qui te permet de lire les fichiers excel, word et powerpoint


----------

